# DISCUSS: Best Under Construction Skyscraper/Supertall



## wjfox

Discuss the latest contest here. :cheers:


----------



## JoSin

The [email protected] Bay in Singapore is rising at 245m. It is one of the world's top ten 6-star residential building to be built.


----------



## wjfox

The towers that immediately spring to mind for me are:

Burj Dubai
Shanghai World Financial Center
Union Square 7, Hong Kong
Trump Tower, Chicago
1 Bryant Park, New York
[email protected] Bay, Singapore

I think I would probably go with Burj Dubai first, for its sheer height, followed by SWFC (even with the redesign, it's still great). Not sure what my 3rd choice would be though.


----------



## wjfox

I love the design of the 'Dubai Towers Doha' as well:


----------



## DrasQue

I am not good at this kind of things But ...

Here is MASLAK,Diamond of Istanbul will be built there.Maslak has less skyscraper than LEVENT...

****Diamond of Istanbul**** 61f :cheers:


----------



## wjfox

^ omg, that looks incredible!


----------



## DrasQue

thnx dude !


----------



## DrasQue

***Diamond of Istanbul*** :cheers: 31/01/2006


----------



## Manila-X

The future tallest in HK is The International Commerce Centre. It's not Union Square 7 anymore.


----------



## hkskyline

US 7 and ICC are the same thing.


----------



## Manila-X

They are the same. The building's official name just changed.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hearst Tower, New York*

A very innovative and 'different' facade :


----------



## Jules

What's there to discuss?


----------



## Manila-X

RP1 said:


> What's there to discuss?


Skyscrapers of course


----------



## hkskyline

There have a number of very interesting recently-finished skyscrapers around the world. The first one that came to my mind was *Turning Torso*, whose geometry defies the conventional skyscraper look. Next is the simplicity and elegance of Philadelphia's *Cira Centre*, which makes good use of an under-used site in the downtown area (Center City). *Hearst* happens to be still under construction, so I picked that one.


----------



## The Boy David

Comcast Tower in Philly is a good shout also - its height and stature are absolutely perfect, giving Philly the pinnacle tower that it has so deserved.


----------



## Mosaic

Diamond Istanbul is incredible.


----------



## DrasQue

I think so kay:


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:



> A very innovative and 'different' facade :


Lovely. Reminds me of the BoC.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> Lovely. Reminds me of the BoC.


It looks like the BoC when it comes to angles but the rest, NADA


----------



## hkskyline

Hearst's triangular pattern facade resembles Swiss Re a lot more.


----------



## Krazy

Here's my list

*1. Burj Dubai, Dubai - 800 m+*









*2. Al Hamra Tower, Kuwait City - 412 m*
















*3. Bahrain WTC, Manama - 240 m*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

CSB -college of arts TOWER....14floors {manila,philippines}



(((myx))) said:


>


its not that tall but i think its one of the most best U/C in manila interms of design..


----------



## ZZ-II

1. Burj Dubai
2. Icc
3. SWFC


----------



## builder1010

*Fusion0polis, one-north Development, Singapore by Kisho Kurokawa*



















Outline of the International Competition

1) Competition sponsor

JTC Corporation (Singapore government organization)

2) Competition theme

The 123,000 sqm building, internally referred to as ‘Techpolis’, will be the first major development in the Central Xchange ? the cluster for the Infocommunications & Media (ICM) industries in one-north. It will be home to ICM research institutes, industry players and supporting industries.

3) Explanation of the awarded project and future schedule

Construction tenders for Technopolis are expected by mid 2002 and groundbreaking will take place in September this year, where the design of the facility is expected to be revealed. The facility is expected to be completed by end 2004.

4) Characteristics of the KUROKAWAs Plan

1. Layered City
Eco-Tec City is created by multi-dimensionally layering differing elements (residential, office, public services, commercial). The more layers, the higher the level of vibrancy. A Layered City is created by a new method called Vertical Zoning instead of conventional Horizontal Zoning

2. Vertical Zoning
In principle, residences are placed in the top layer with Roof Garden that is beneficial from the perspective of both the scenic prospect and the privacy it provides. Offices are, in principle, zoned between level 2 and the residential layer. To successfully apply Vertical Zoning, each building is clearly divided into a specialized core for office floors, specialized core for residential floors, and direct elevator to the sky garden and public service floor, and each is provided with its own entrance lobby on the ground floor level. While keeping these vertical zoning systems, it is possible to separately control each tower, with Plot A as RIC + Housing for RIC Researcher, Plot C as ICT + Housing, and Plot B as ICT Annex + Housing.

3. A Super Slab is layered artificial ground.
Eco-Tec City has a layered Super Slab. The urban structure of Eco-Tec City is artificial ground (Super Slab) with multiple layers: the underground is considered to be level zero ground, the surface ground to be level one, the above-ground floors to be levels 2 to Xn, and the roof-top artificial ground level to be level Xr. (Roof Garden).

4. Crack at Level 1 (GL)
Narrow street on the ground surface are cracks (void spaces) of atriums opening to the level zero. Natural light reaches underground level zero through the cracks (void spaces) in the ground. And this crack (void space) is an atrium containing escalators and stairways linking level zero with level one, and it is covered with a roof of transparent glass. The urban underground space that was formerly a black box is now visible from above through this crack (void space). Sidewalks at ground surface level guarantee a width of 4 m on the inside of the building line.

5. The Common is arranged on Super Slab
The three-dimensionally layered artificial ground level (Super Slab) is occupied by gardens, groves of trees, urban public services, sports facilities, cultural facilities, stores, bars and restaurants, cafe and entertainment facilities. These are called the Common.

6. The Eco-Tec City is a Hi-Tec Building
The artificial ground is a superstructure called a Super Slab. The structure of the building is the most advanced super structure consisting solely of a core column and cantilever Super Slab. The buildings of Eco-Tec City achieve column free space thanks to the core columns and the Super Slab. The system of buildings proposed for Eco-Tec City must be expandable to the entire Science Hub.

7. The super slab is equipment and machinery space.
The Super Slab also has equipment and mechanical space that is called the Mechanical Wafer. Distributing the mechanical rooms inside the Super Slab allows the number of vertical ducts and piping space that are normally needed to be sharply reduced. People can enter the Super Slab to perform maintenance and repair work at any time.

8. Vertical air ducts (natural ventilation system from the interior to the outside)
The void in the center of every building is a vertical fresh air channel that supplies clean air to every floor. It is a natural ventilation system that continually supplies filtered and compressed fresh air to every residential and office floor and discharges air from the interior through the space inside the exterior wall of the double skin. Polluted air outside the building cannot penetrate the building even if the windows are
opened.

9. Double Skin
Because the exterior wall of the building is a double skin made of glass, wind pressure is not applied directly to the inner exterior wall, even during a wind storm, and there is no danger of polluted air penetrating the building from the outside. And when sunlight strikes the outside glass of the double skin, the warm outside air is discharged from the top by a rising air current inside the double skin from bottom of double skin curtain wall with zeolite filter. The suction helps forcefully exhaust the interior air.

10. Privacy in the residential and office zones
The master plan concept calls for high-density narrow streets (for pedestrians). Because this means that the buildings are close together, it is necessary to guarantee privacy. Priority is given to the inhabitants’ scenic views and privacy by arranging residential parts of each building at differing levels. Where an office part faces a residential part, the exterior wall of the office is recessed, and constructing a Sky Garden creates pleasant buffer zones that provide privacy to both the office and the residential sides. Outside glass of the double skin of the facade is screened so that it protects the privacy of the rooms behind it while remaining transparent. Technically, this is done by printing a screen pattern on the outside glass so that the outside is clearly visible from the inside, but the inside is difficult to see from the outside.

11. Eco-Tec City is ecology oriented and sustainable architecture.
a) Solar energy
The roof of the building is made of solar panels (new product) that are half transparent and symbolize an Eco-building that uses solar energy. By allowing part of the light to pass through, it supports the growth of trees in the Sky Garden. The solar panels are placed on the floor of horizontal Cat Walk for the maintenance in the double skin facade.
b) Sky Garden
Roof-top gardens (Sky Gardens) are planned for the roof or other level of each Super Slab, and all are linked with bridges increasing the frequency they are used.
c) Recycling of Home Garbage
Garbage produced from residential zones is composted or processed to form solid fuel. The former is used to fertilize the trees in the Sky Garden and the latter used as fuel for home generators.
d) Recycling rainwater
Used water is purified for use as recycled waste water: for flushing toilets and watering the trees. Rain water is collected from the sidewalks and used along with the recycled waste water.
e) Recycling body heat
Part of the heat generated by the bodies of people in the offices and other spaces is recovered for use as a heat source.
f) The double skin sharply reduces the penetration of heat from the outside.
g) The road pavement is all rainwater permeable paving that allows that part of rainwater not recycled to return to the ground for keeping eco-systems.
All these systems are the characteristics of a sustainable Eco-building.


----------



## saladin1970

*No comarison*

The Burj_Dubai


----------



## hkskyline

How are they building the elevator shafts at the Burj ... and how many transfer floors will there be to the top?


----------



## BenL

La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona.


----------



## www.sercan.de

very bad images of DOI
some better ones


----------



## skyscraperboy

Four Season Hotel at Kuala Lumpur Malaysia.


















Lot C at Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

*Federation Tower, Moscow 354m/62f 242m/448m*
*SWFC*
*Naberezhnaya Tower, Moscow 17f 85m, 27f 127m, 56f 252m*
*Burj Dubai*
*City of Capitals, Moscow 61f 230m, 72f 270m*










Naberezhnaya Tower








City of Capitals








Federation Tower


----------



## Jakob

*Sapphire Tower, Istanbul*

*Sapphire Tower, Istanbul*

- An ecological skyscraper, making optimum use of natural resources. 
- The building has a gross floor area of 175,000m2, with the retail facility covering 90,000m2 and the residential/office tower covering 85,000m2. 
- The top 4 of the 10 basement floors will be used as a part of the retail facility, while the lower 6 floors will be used as parking space. 
- On the floor at 33.5m there will be a panoramic swimming pool, a fitness center and a spa. 
- There will be a garden floor between every 9 floors. 
- The building offers 22 different types of residential flats, with a total of 156 residential units. 
- The floor at 163m features a panoramic golf field. 
- The foundation and subterranean floors of the building originally belonged to the Grand TAT Hotel project in Levent, which was not completed, and was later sold to Kiler Group for $25 million. 
- Kiler Group will spend an additional $150 million for constructing the retail facility and residential/office tower, bringing the overall cost of the project to $175 million.


----------



## Marcanadian

Shanghai World Financial Centre.


----------



## Brendan

Shanghai World Financial Centre.


----------



## Manila-X

I'm gonna go with The Burj with this one.


----------



## hkskyline

Also consider the new *CCTV* building in Beijing :


----------



## World 2 World

Four Season Hotel KL


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Project CityLife of Milan...


----------



## Skyman

Europe: Federation Tower, Moscow
Asia: ICC, Hong Kong
Americas: Chicago Spire


----------



## Brad

Sagrada Familia, Barcelona - always under construction


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

ICC - Hong Kong


----------



## QatPhils

Lagoon Plaza Towers


















Not really that tall, but looks great.


----------



## -Corey-

Burj DUbai
Chicago SPire and Freedom Tower.


----------



## bonivison

CCTV


----------



## SkyLerm

ICC & CCTV


----------



## Athenax

Lagoon Plaza looks cool and bizarre.


----------



## ncon

probably not as great as others  and short as well 

*The Regatta*









*Bakrie Tower*


----------



## anm

check this out

http://www.federationtower.ru/

http://www.federationtower.ru/tower/




























construction threads

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320686&page=61
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457285&page=76


----------



## Athenax

^^ What's the specs of Federation Tower? It looks great and iconic and has a unique design.


----------



## gladisimo

BD, ICC, SWFC


----------



## _00_deathscar

Moscow's really transforming it's skyline.

As far as supertalls go, Hong Kong is going to be seriously left behind.


----------



## Mahratta

I like the 300 m Hyatt Tower they are building in Mumbai


----------



## Mahratta

encon said:


> probably not as great as others  and short as well
> 
> *The Regatta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bakrie Tower*


That looks amazing!


----------



## LV994-CB

*Z-towers*





































Z-towers for me!!!!They will be located in Riga, Latvia and bee ready about in 2009. Highest tower will rise 130m tall and the other 108m tall. They will bee the tallest highrises in Latvia.


----------



## anm

Athenax said:


> ^^ What's the specs of Federation Tower? It looks great and iconic and has a unique design.


Current info:
Tower West - 243m, Tower East - 360m, spire 506m.


----------



## Athenax

^^ Amazing, great construction works going on around that area.


----------



## paw25694

Burj Dubai, CCTV


----------



## Gaeus

1. Shanghai - SWFC
2. Dubai - Burj Dubai
3. Chicago - Chicago Spire
4. NYC - WTC
5. Hong Kong - ICC
6. Moscow - Russia Tower
7. Mecca - Abraj Al-Bait
8. Beijing - CCTV Headquarters
9. Guangzhou - TV Tower
10. Abu Dhabi - Central Market


----------



## bonivison

1.CCTV
2.ICC
3.CHICAGO SPIRE
4.SWFC
5.BURJ DUBAI
6.GUANGZHOU WEST TOWER
7.WTC(NYC)
8.FEDERATION TOWER
9.GUANGZHOU TV TOWER
10.WTC(BEIJING)


----------



## varun puri

please send me a e-mail. i wanna see the skyscrapers in india and which is under construction.

thanks


----------



## germantower

@ post 42...what a great way to promote it´s product "the TALLEST zig zag tower in the world" hahaha what an achievement...

my fav. building under construction is definately the Burj Dubai tower, because it is really pushing architecture forwards and sets new standarts....it is the first tower after the sears tower to be worthy called WTB....not like the petronas and the taipei 101.......


----------



## sourierservice

KFT (160m)u/c, Karachi


----------



## sourierservice

The Centaurus (200m) u/c, Islamabad


----------



## Vladivostok53

anm said:


> check this out
> 
> http://www.federationtower.ru/
> 
> http://www.federationtower.ru/tower/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> construction threads
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320686&page=61
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457285&page=76


 Federation Tower The Best


----------



## AK Anthony

Must say, first glimpse for me at Federation Tower (above), and it looks astonishing in a night skyline.


----------



## **RS**

for me it is City Hall & City Duma,Moscow,308 m*4,72 fls*4 :cheers:


----------



## Skybean

ICC



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Cool pics again !


----------



## weird

Beekman Place, NYC.


----------



## WawaY[625]

Reflections at Keppel Bay , Singapore


----------



## skyscraper100

cool towers! where in singapore is that located?


----------



## WawaY[625]

near harbourfront/vivocity/sentosa


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Everything in Moscow is impressive


----------



## jayo

The Shard London


----------



## World 2 World

*The Troika, KL*

Architect: Norman Foster
http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Projects/1307/Default.aspx






















































by fritz_kaktus









by Ethaniel83


----------



## 3dinge

All those skyscrapers are fantastic


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

City of capitals, Moscow


----------



## Nexis

Jersey City has construction everywhere ,a few are unique Skyscrapers & High Rises

This is the Manaco & San Remo High Rise Project










December 2008










March 2009



















July 29th 2009










September 2nd 2009




























October 7th 2009





































November 11th 2009




























Sorry the pics are small i got it form Jersey City Blogspot , and they were to big to post here.

~Corey


----------



## Balikbayan

The Gramercy, Makati MM, Philippines
Tokyo Sky Tree, Japan
Rotterdam Bldg (Arch. OMA, Rem Koolhaas!), the Netherlands


----------



## stratus_magnus

troika kl,infinity dubai,shanghai tower


----------



## c6josh

before the Burj Khalifa was completed it was the best construction then but now I think Shanghai tower is the most anticipated.


----------



## Kristian_KG

Federation Tower!!! http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=57103540


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

SOCAR Tower, Baku:


----------



## Los Earth

Indeed


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ping An Finance Center, Shenzhen China


----------



## World 2 World

My favorite U/C :cheers:
*IB Tower Kuala Lumpur - 58 fl*


----------



## World 2 World

*Malaysia Ministry of Works Building, Kuala Lumpur*
http://www.fenestra.com.my/




















253004_10151084426471472_1649190752_n by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

I know its just a proposed project but I'm sure it will go ahead. 


River Tower, Chongqing



z0rg said:


> Architect: SOM
> Developer: Sunshine International
> 
> http://www.ss100.com.cn/ss100/CN/project/chongqing_xincheng/chongqing_xincheng.php
> http://www.sparkawards.com/galleries/index.cfm?entry=9F705869-C9AE-8CB6-072061C17FFB90AC


----------



## Yellow Fever

432 Park Ave, NY


----------



## guy4versa

ib tower
http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Pro...4/Default.aspx


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai Tower




lowai said:


>





kix111 said:


> 7/12/12


----------



## archilover

World 2 World said:


> My favorite U/C :cheers:
> *IB Tower Kuala Lumpur - 58 fl*


this is awesome..love it!


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice!!



BEIJING | Zhongguo Zun (CITIC Plaza) 




z0rg said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower



mr. MyXiN said:


> *20.11.12*





_Night City Dream_ said:


> 11 .11. 2012.


----------



## 970467

Evolution Tower ,Moscow


Link below


----------



## Lockheed992

2 World Trade Center, NYC


----------



## Alexenergy

Lockheed992 said:


> 2 World Trade Center, NYC


It's on hold now, not U/C


----------



## Yellow Fever

I just love all these supertall towers. 



SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters Main Tower 



Scion said:


> Height will be between 500 to 525 meters






Munwon said:


> Ground Breaking!!!
> by 1788111


----------



## Yellow Fever

Not that tall but it has an amazing twisting appearance.





Brad said:


> *Evolution Tower*, former City Palace (Wedding Palace) is being built in Moscow City.
> 2007 - 2012
> 47 floors
> 250 m


----------



## megacity30

There are many amazing under-construction skyscrapers in this thread and it's probably hard to beat Shanghai Tower, but the following super-tall under-construction, named 'Namaste Tower' is unprecedented in its architecture. 

The world may well have never seen anything like it. So I nominate this one as the world's best under-construction super-tall / skyscraper: 



OldKool said:


> Originally introduced to SSC by *IndiansUnite*!:cheers:
> 
> Say Namaste to the Namaste tower! Designed by the Atkins design studio, work IS currently underway on this 300m-62 storeyed mixed use tower that will encompass a hotel, office and retail space. The location is Ambika mills which is a couple hundred meters south of the Shangri-La hotel. The developer of the project is unknown.
> 
> The renders and text were submitted by Atkins to the World Architecture Festival in Barcelona (3-5 Nov 2010). Link to project page
> 
> *Namaste: Hotel and Office Tower*
> Category: Future Projects - Commercial
> Location: Mumbai, India
> Architects: WS Atkins, Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> Atkins, United Arab Emirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the long tradition of great Indian Architecture it was our aim that the Namaste Tower will stand as a landmark structure, representative of the burgeoning economic and cultural significance of India. We aimed to design a building that would become representative of the city: the picture postcard of Mumbai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Key Statistics:*
> • 120,000 m2 of Gross Construction Area
> • 380 key luxury hotel
> • Exclusive restaurants, bars, banqueting and spa facilities
> • 9,000 m2 of A grade office space
> • 6,000 m2 of world class retail space
> • 300 m overall building height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Namaste"*
> The traditional Indian greeting of ‘Namaste’, where the hands are clasped together in greeting, is the inspiration for the design of this tower. In Sanskrit “Namaste` means “I bow to you`. It has a spiritual significance of negating one’s ego in the presence of another.
> 
> The Architecture of the Namaste Hotel builds on this ancient Indian expression. The two wings of the hotel are clasped together like hands greeting the city of Mumbai. In this way the architectural design of the hotel provides the ultimate symbol of hospitality and welcome, as seen in the as seen in the cultural context of India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Visual Relationships to and from the Site*
> With a proposed height of 300 m the tower will be seen from a distance of more than 40 km. Therefore the visual appearance of the project as a major landmark is of great importance to the city of Mumbai.
> 
> Views from the tower will extend to the South over the Mahalkshi Race course towards the Mumbai Peninsula and to the South West over the Indian Ocean. The views to the north East are towards a number of adjacent towers that are currently being constructed. The orientation and massing of the tower have been designed in order to make the very best of these visual relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Building Skin*
> The tower has been designed to cater for large scale Indian weddings. The occasion of a Mehndi ceremony (where the hands and feet of the bride and groom are decorated with henna) is often one of the most important pre-wedding rituals in India.
> 
> The design seeks to build on the theme of the clasped hands by referencing the intricate Mehndi patterns through the treatment of the building skin. The tower is will be clad in fritted glazing that combines to form an architectural scale graphic on the exterior of the building. This will create a sense of transparency and depth to the building while at the same time helping to maintain the thermal qualities required to meet the building’s envelope design criteria.
> 
> It is proposed that the large scale canopies over the drop-off points area support an array of solar thermal collectors. Given the available surface area and annual sunlight conditions these have the potential to provide 12% of the energy required to heat the hot water for the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Arrangement*
> The tower is made up of two separate wings (or hands) which together form the architectural expression of “Namaste”. The space between the wings forms the corridor spaces. At either end of the corridor space a pair of open atria will offer hotel guests dramatic framed views out over the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Internal Atrium Gardens*
> These atria also serve to bring natural light deep into the plan. At the plant floor levels these atria are broken with internal gardens that serve to bring greenery into the corridor and atrium spaces. It was a central design aim to ensure that the circulation areas of the hotel, (including corridors) are just as impressive as the rooms themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Podium*
> The geometry of the podium is designed to integrate fully with the design of the tower. Thus it is a highly symmetrical form that responds to the wing like canopies above the drop off. Containing mostly retail, the facade of the podium is activated with water features and fountains that cascade down to street level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Summit*
> At the summit of the building a generous quadruple height atrium space encloses a Sky Restaurant and Bar which will provide a unique vantage point for patrons to gain panoramic views out over the city.


----------



## Yellow Fever

SEOUL | Lotte World Tower 



Pavlemadrid said:


> New supertall for Seoul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by KPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by KPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by KPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by KPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by KPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illustration by KPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ifd-arch.blogspot.com/2011/04/architecture-skyscraper-lotte-jamsil.html
> 
> Render collection:


----------



## Sarcasticity

The IB Tower looks similar to Bank of China Tower


----------



## Yellow Fever

TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117 




z0rg said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

RIYADH | Burj Rafal 






SNAEK said:


> http://www.rafal.com.sa/index.asp?id=101


----------



## World 2 World

*348 Sentral - KUALA LUMPUR*













archilover said:


> update
> 
> 20120623_171526 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

DUBAI | Marina 101





Stephan23 said:


>





Imre said:


> 02/November/2012
> 
> Marina 101


----------



## Yellow Fever

CHONGQING | Chongqing Center




z0rg said:


> Preliminary renders.
> http://www.dytmgm.com/en/hotel-search.aspx


----------



## Yellow Fever

I really like it.



z0rg said:


>


----------



## DZH22

I have high hopes for Ping An. If they clad it right, it might be the most perfect skyscraper on the planet. 




Yellow Fever said:


> Ping An Finance Center, Shenzhen China


----------



## SO143

:horse:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Three Giants in Shanghai @March 3, 2013/三巨人 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

@7:26 AM, March 3, 2013 Development Enjoys the Overriding Priority/发展是硬道理 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## SO143

^^ those are supertalls


----------



## Yellow Fever

SO143 said:


> those are supertalls


fixed!


----------



## Yellow Fever

NEW YORK | Related Hudson Yards


----------



## Yellow Fever

https://www.visualhouse.co.uk/


----------



## vraem

*Panama city: Trump Ocean Club*





































by Hachegé, en Flickr


----------



## Alexenergy

Isn't it finished yet?


----------



## bozenBDJ

* NEW YORK | One World Trade Center (1WTC) | 541m | 1776ft | 104 fl | U/C *

An imaginative top-out...
(it took me a while to piece together the spire, but was quite fun and exciting!)










IMG_3703_1 by xurijoe, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

_more _:cheers: :








One World Trade Center By wowography.com










Light off 4 WTC By alecperkins










One World Trade Center By Benjamin Rosamond


----------



## SO143

*NYC HANDS DOWN* :bow:


----------

